# 10 hours of yooo (CubeHead)



## Brady (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Garf (Oct 18, 2021)

Why did you have to do this?


----------



## Brady (Oct 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Why did you have to do this?


Why not?


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 19, 2021)

I made it to 5 minutes.


----------



## Garf (Oct 19, 2021)

Imma set a world record here.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 19, 2021)

It's just wild how you made it 10 hours. Are all the yooos unique as in no repeating yooos?


----------



## Garf (Oct 19, 2021)

Imma set a world record here
Edit: watched through 21:41 minutes:seconds before attempting to throw my phone at the wall.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 19, 2021)

new world record: 22 minutes with 2x speed while eating lunch and while playing Minecraft.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

This is plain waste of the Youtube server storage space.


----------



## Brady (Oct 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> This is plain waste of the Youtube server storage space.


I agree


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> This is plain waste of the Youtube server storage space.


you can make a religion out of it


----------

